# concealer to use with mineral foundation



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 22, 2009)

hi

I love mineral foundation but have dark under eyes which require concealer.

concealer + mineral makeup = horrible caking under eyes!   I currenty use NW25 studiofinish under my eyes.  My face I think would be a 20, I'm not sure yet.

can any suggest a concealer that sits well under mineral makeup?   I have tried the mineral concealer and colour correctors but it just isn't enough coverage.

TIA!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 22, 2009)

Try using a liquidy-er concealer, that might blend with the makeup better than studio finish would, which can be cakey on its own.


----------



## ashschu (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't mean this to sound too "duh!" but have you tried layering your concealer on top of your foundation?? Since I started using mineral powder foundation I find I can only add concealer now after all my powder products are applied.


Also, I found a thicker consistency concealer was easier to use. The thinner formulas sort of mixed with my foundation and got thick and goopy when I tried to blend. Currently I am using a Lise Wattier concealer pan. I daub it on with my concealer brush and tap it in to blend with my finger. Covers awesome and sits on top of my mineral stuff so it doesn't look cakey. HTH!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd recommend using a concealer that _isn't_ sticky. Something like Cliniques Airbrush Concealer, because a concealer that will glide on with a velvety soft finish will not need a finishing powder. Your mineral foundation will still adhere to the concealed area, but because the area wont be so sticky, it wont grip so much of it, which causes the cakeyness.


----------



## madnicole (Jun 23, 2009)

When I used a mineral powder foundation (BE), I used the mineral powder concealer - which is surprisingly good! Just brush a little on the eye area after applying your foundation. HTH's


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you tried the studio sculpt concealer? I can't wear it, but I think my problem with it may be helpful to you...it's REALLY creamy and seems waaaaaay too moisturizing for my oily, oily skin. GL!


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 23, 2009)

When I use my mineral foundation, usually I will use concealer powder or sometime use liquid concealer instead of cream concealer. If really too cakey or dry, maybe try to mix eye gel or cream with your concealer. Hope this can help you.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks girls, I will try out a few suggestions. thanks heaps!!!


----------



## Sashan (Jun 30, 2009)

This is what I use and it's fantastic.

I usually need to do a couple of layers but there is no stickiness, no caking and no gloopy mess. It's a very light feeling concealer which applies velvety smooth. I apply it after moisturiser/eye cream, let it kinda set and then lightly dust my mineral powder over the eye area.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewinglessbird* 

 
_I'd recommend using a concealer that isn't sticky. Something like *Cliniques Airbrush Concealer,* because a concealer that will glide on with a velvety soft finish will not need a finishing powder. Your mineral foundation will still adhere to the concealed area, but because the area wont be so sticky, it wont grip so much of it, which causes the cakeyness._


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Try Select Moisturecover.


----------

